
Exiv2, performant media metadata library, is looking for a lead maintainer - rayshan
http://dev.exiv2.org/news/3
======
rayshan
Exiv2 is widely used by KDE Desktop, Dolphin, Konqueror, Darktable, DigiKam,
GIMP, GwenView, PhotoFlow, etc. The current core maintainer, Robin Mills, is a
very seasoned Adobe computer scientist. He is very active and helpful in
mentoring contributors. This is a great opportunity for anyone wishing to work
on a major part of graphics software.

